
Clear: the todo app with the UI the iPhone was built for - thesash
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/01/26/clear-is-an-incredible-new-list-app-for-iphone-from-realmac-and-fresh-studio-impending/
======
burke
I like the idea of this app a lot, but I wish people wouldn't announce iOS
apps before they're available in the App Store. I just searched for it and
couldn't find it. Chances are I'll forget about it in an hour and never end up
buying it.

------
drcode
I'm not sure how I feel about these new "UI-less" UIs... This app is cool, but
it seems like I might forget how to perform the necessary idiosyncratic
gestures if I don't use it for a few days.

